

Change.io - jackcviers3
http://change.io

======
jackcviers3
So the store manages its items for sale. The first thirty days are free, and
it is $79 / month after that.

This info is available on the tour page [1]. I almost think it would be better
if the tour page were the homepage. Would probably lead to more conversions.

<http://change.io/tour>

------
MojoJolo
It's not clear to me. So it's $79 per month or per year or forever?

Also, who will add the items to be for sale?

------
zerop
The domain name is what I like.

